# Sudden onset abdominal cramps in dogs



## Greylegs (11 February 2014)

Don't normally post in the dog section, but my little chap has started to have some quite bad abdominal cramps. He's a collie cross staff, about the size of a springer spaniel, so about medium sized. The attacks come on very suddenly and he's obviously in a lot of pain, to the point where he cries, crawls on his tummy, rolls and then lies prone with his back feet stretched out behind him as if to stretch his abdomen. The attacks last just a few minutes; ten minutes or so after onset, he's back to his normal self. He's having them every few weeks, so not daily by any means and we can't seem to find any common cause. I'm taking him to the vets tomorrow to discuss this but when I get there the dog will be 100% fine.  I took a video on my phone of him having an attack just now, so I've got something to show the vet. But any thought's/ideas/experiences would be gratefully received in the mean time. Thanks for reading.


----------



## JRT (11 February 2014)

Our Jack showed similar signs to yours and when we took him to the vet she suggested it could be Pancreatitis.  Thankfully he never showed these symptoms again, but I think you are wise taking him to the vet for a check up.


----------



## poiuytrewq (11 February 2014)

I have no experience of this sorry but wanted to wish you luck at the vets. Its hard when its so random between attacks isn't it. My dog started having almost like asthma attacks which lasted a minute or so but then he'd be fine for a week or more.- Wish id thought of videoing one! 
Hope it all go's well for you, so horrible seeing them in pain xx


----------



## satinbaze (11 February 2014)

Does his abdomen swell and sound like a drum when tapped . It could be a mild bloat that self rights if he burps and farts. My lily does this so I always keep windeeze to hand to help the burping and farting. Lily has Also had 1 full GDV requiring surgery and a major bloat requiring tubing. She has a belt loop gastropexy so she cannot twist again. Good luck at the vets and please report the outcome


----------



## Greylegs (11 February 2014)

satinbaze said:



			Does his abdomen swell and sound like a drum when tapped . It could be a mild bloat that self rights if he burps and farts. My lily does this so I always keep windeeze to hand to help the burping and farting. Lily has Also had 1 full GDV requiring surgery and a major bloat requiring tubing. She has a belt loop gastropexy so she cannot twist again. Good luck at the vets and please report the outcome
		
Click to expand...

Yes, his tummy swells and goes really hard when it happens. It's obviously very painful ... Awful to watch because I really don't know what to do to help him. Strangely, he doesn't seem to burp or fart afterwards which I might expect if it was trapped wind (has to escape one way or the other!) and afterwards he rests for a few minutes  and then goes back to his normal perky self. I'll report back when I've had a chat at the vets tomorrow.


----------



## satinbaze (11 February 2014)

Greylegs said:



			Yes, his tummy swells and goes really hard when it happens. It's obviously very painful ... Awful to watch because I really don't know what to do to help him. Strangely, he doesn't seem to burp or fart afterwards which I might expect if it was trapped wind (has to escape one way or the other!) and afterwards he rests for a few minutes  and then goes back to his normal perky self. I'll report back when I've had a chat at the vets tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

This does sound like a form of bloat. Windeeze or wind settlers gel capsules can be given to ease the trapped gas. I give 2 but if it doesn't work within 15 mins the get to the vet ASAP as a full blown GDV is a true veterinary emergency.


----------



## Greylegs (11 February 2014)

OMG ... I'd never heard of GDV before so just googled it and scared myself silly! I must say some of the signs and symptoms are pretty indicative. However, I see that one cause could be antibiotics. He's had a septic puncture wound on his foot and has been on anti b's for that for a few days (that was last week's visit to the vet!) so I'm wondering if that's what set it off this time. Today's attack was a particularly severe one. Anyway, he seems fine now, has eaten his evening meal and seems happy and relaxed. So, off to the vet again tomorrow and I'll report back when I know more. 

Thanks to everyone who's replied. My pony had a bout of spasmodic colic a couple of weeks ago as well!! Don't you ever wonder why we have animals?


----------



## Dizzle (11 February 2014)

Could it be this: http://www.borderterrier-cecs.com/

I only know as my BT had an odd shaking spell a few months ago but has been fine since!


----------



## satinbaze (11 February 2014)

The big problem with GDV is that no one knows the cause. There is a good piece from Perdue University that gives plenty of tips to reduce the risk. I know that if Lily gulps water then she may well build up gas. I feed from the ground and ALWAYS ensure she rests for 2 hours after eating. I also feed a pro-biotic daily. Hope your boy is okay


----------



## Greylegs (12 February 2014)

Back from vets now and have had a word re the dog's cramps and bloating, so reporting back as promised. I showed him the phone video. Not great quality, but he could clearly see the dog's behaviour. Asked me a few questions and re-examined last weeks sore foot problem. Vets view is that clearly the dog was having a stomach cramp type reaction but feels he's not the right breed/shape for it to be bloat as such. Also didn't think his tummy was distended enough! Or the duration of the attack was long enough - about 10 minutes in total.

I fed the dog straight after a long, vigorous walk yesterday morning and vet thinks this and possibly the anti biotics he's been on may have caused the reaction. Recommended not feeding within a hour of exercise, not feeding dry food (dog won't eat it anyway so not a problem) and seeing how he goes. 

Hopefully won't have a recurrence so we'll see how it goes over the next few days. The dog is currently well and happy and showing no signs of being in any kind of discomfort.... Other than wanting his dinner!!! 

Thank you to those of you who replied. Hopefully he'll be ok now.


----------

